# fly eye kits ??



## kevink (Nov 29, 2012)

hi guys didnt know where to put this thread but been on the fly eye kit website but i they're out of stock and every link i go on it says service unavailable dont know if theyve shut down or something ?
anyway was wondering if anyone knew where else to buy the kits ? im looking for quite a big roll but dont trust ebay at all ! 

anyone any ideas ? any help would be appreciated :thumb:


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

This looks like a much more professional version.

http://www.spi-vision.co.uk/

My mate has used the film from this manufacturer and had only good things to say.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Personally i hate fli eye, i went for lamin x on my octavia, doesn't have all the little holes in it and is road legal .

It is also a protector and is like a rubbery material, very very easy to apply with no air bubbles.

Before









After









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That looks nice that Rob


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you sure lamin-x is road legal in the UK? Any proof?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

OK, so no one asked my opinion, but I have to say, I think the SPi Vision stuff looks awful up close.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

pharmed said:


> Are you sure lamin-x is road legal in the UK? Any proof?


Yes comes with a letter, i think some they sell aren't but i have light smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

pharmed said:


> Are you sure lamin-x is road legal in the UK? Any proof?


http://www.lamin-x.co.uk/faq.htm#legal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Apologise to the OP for not answering you questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

To be honest in light of the information in this thread I would now use lamin-x over both the fly eye kits and spi vision etc


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

ive seen fly eye kits melt on headlamps which meant they a bugger to remove if they even managed it


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Why would you want to make your lights dimmer??


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> Why would you want to make your lights dimmer??


Someone said this to me before I had them on, and tbh I've not noticed any difference at all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> Why would you want to make your lights dimmer??


I can see the appeal for rear lights etc especially if they don't actually affect the light brightness


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We use the SPi stuff to tint light and also use two normal films from Hexis. Let me know if you need any and we can post some out to you.

I have SPi on my Golf at the moment - it's not for everyone, or every car but installed properly it can look good.


----------



## kevink (Nov 29, 2012)

appreciate all the replys folks will have a look into the other different options posted cheers greatly appreciated


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

pharmed said:


> I can see the appeal for rear lights etc especially if they don't actually affect the light brightness


Any tint will reduce the light output by the amount it is tinted by. If it's a 15% tint, you've just lost 15% of your light as heat.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> Any tint will reduce the light output by the amount it is tinted by. If it's a 15% tint, you've just lost 15% of your light as heat.


Could you not just get brighter bulbs?


----------

